# healing after neutering



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

hi, I had my dog neutered about 6-7 weeks ago and he still has a small scab down there. It hasn't look red or infected but wondered if it normally takes this long for it to completely heal. What does have me concerned is that just above the scab now there's this little spot that looks like a pimple or blister type thing. It's kinda small but it looks like if you squeezed it, it may bust and 'water' might come out of it. My husband says maybe a boil type thing. Do you think I should watch it for a day or two or take him to the vet right away? I also wondered if a fire ant might have stung him there.....any thoughts appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Were the sutures that they used dissolve or did you have to go back to have them removed? If they are the one that dissolve than my guess would be that you have a knot left over and it is causing a little irritation. Warm compresses and a little antibiotic soap should loosen the knot and help with the irritation.


----------



## Mama_Papa (Nov 25, 2008)

Thankl you! Actually it does look like there may be one surture left there, or the knot as you call it. I forgot to write that on the scab it looked like maybe a small suture was sticking out. So you think I should soak it in warm water or hold a rag soaked in warm warm there? And once I've done that should I GENTENTLY pull the knot out, or no? Sorry I just don't want to asssume something and then do something wrong. MANY MANY thanks!


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes, you should be able to gently "scrub" it off after the warm compress.


----------



## 3212 (Feb 4, 2007)

Mama_Papa said:


> Thankl you! Actually it does look like there may be one surture left there, or the knot as you call it. I forgot to write that on the scab it looked like maybe a small suture was sticking out. So you think I should soak it in warm water or hold a rag soaked in warm warm there? And once I've done that should I GENTENTLY pull the knot out, or no? Sorry I just don't want to asssume something and then do something wrong. MANY MANY thanks!


Yeah it probably just has a scab from the suture still being in the skin. They can be pesky (and itchy) things!  When we do suture removals at work (at the vet clinic I work at) we just use tiny scissors. I believe if you soak it first it may come out easily. I'd be careful cutting it or anything.

If you can't get it, the vet who did his neuter should do it free of charge. We always schedule people back in 7-10 days for the sutures to come out (except the doctor who does dissolvable only)


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard that hydrogen peroxide will dissolve absorbable sutures. So if that's what it is, maybe a good splash of peroxide would get rid of it.


----------

